# Two motors, one controller



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a heavy duty utility trailer that I do almost all of my grocery shopping with. On a big shopping day I can haul up to 100 pounds in the trailer. I live in a part of San Diego that has some steep hills. I would like to put a motorized assist on the trailer.

I considered using a go-cart or lawn tractor differential, but that would be a pain to implement with live axles and all that.

It would be far easier to just buy two 20" pre-motorized wheels. My question is, can two motors be wired in parallel on one controller? I would just wire the second motor to run in the opposite direction. If the motors have sensors, I would only connect one set of sensors.

Attached is a drawing of what I have in mind. Never mind the details of the controllers. I am agnostic about controllers as long as I can make it work.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

The simplest way would be to connect 2 DC motors in series.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Go here:

https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=33429


----------



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

eFat Good Idea. Assures torque balancing between the two motors. Thanks


----------



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

Bigwheel, Thanks. A ton of good information.


----------

